# pole spear tips



## countryjwh

i have used a pole spear for 5 years now and absolutley love spearing fish with it. i was reading the other topic on pole spears or speargun and did not want to derail it. 

but my question is: what does everyone liek to use, a paralyzer tip of a tricut or something on it with "wings" for holding the fish on. i have always used a paralyzer because i can QUICKLY get fish off, especially triggers with there tough skin. i am just curious on what everyone else uses.


----------



## cuzmondo

country,

I don't know what they're called but I prefer the round pointed tips that rotate freely so they don't tend to unscrew. The tri-cut, or what are sometimes called rock tips are easier to sharpen because you can just touch them up on the grinder, but they don't seem to hold up as well. As I said in my the other thread, I like to carry several spears, if the fish are thick and I'm fortunate enough to fill 'em up, I'll stack the fish on one pole and go at it again. Never have used a stringer, just stack 'em on one of the poles.


----------



## Evensplit

The round pointed tip that spins is a "Rock Tip"or "Rock Point". That is themost populartip for larger fish on the pole spears.


----------



## countryjwh

what about for flounder. i have always used paralyzer tips and am wanting to try another just for curiosity


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *countryjwh (2/27/2008)*what about for flounder. i have always used paralyzer tips and am wanting to try another just for curiosity


Never really used a pole spear. But the last time we ran into a mess of flounder, we just started poking them with our guns like a pole spear. I use a Long Barb Rock Point Spinner Tip on my gun and it did just fine for poking the flounder. I am sure the paralyzer tip is a little quicker to get the fish off though. The other tips require you to sleeve the wings/barbs to get the fish off. It will also require you to make sure you get sufficient penetration to get the barbs out the other side of the fish in order for the fish to remain on the spear. But I would also think that the spinner tips will hold the fish on better than the small barbs on the paralyzer tips.


----------



## Travis Gill

Specifically for flounder just take a piece of metal about 3 or 4ft long and sharpen the tip.Tie a piece of rope with a large washer, or small float to the blunt end and just poke and slide the flatties up the rope.


----------



## offshore64

i lost a nice rock tip last year down at my dock and just walked up to the house, found a bolt big enough, ground the head off of it and sharpened it. ended up shooting more fish with that than therocktip that day


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

<DIV id=imageViewerDiv></DIV>This is what I typically use to tipmy pole spear.</DIV>







</DIV>


----------



## countryjwh

that looks like the safety for a bang stick


----------



## kylemac

> *countryjwh (2/25/2008)*i have used a pole spear for 5 years now and absolutley love spearing fish with it. i was reading the other topic on pole spears or speargun and did not want to derail it.
> 
> but my question is: what does everyone liek to use, a paralyzer tip of a tricut or something on it with "wings" for holding the fish on. i have always used a paralyzer because i can QUICKLY get fish off, especially triggers with there tough skin. i am just curious on what everyone else uses.


This was going to be my next question - so glad you asked it. So the paralyzer works good for you? That is what I planned to go with - for no other reason than it seemed to come with most of the spears I was looking at.

Thanks. :usaflag


----------



## kylemac

> *Gone Fishin' Too (2/27/2008)*<DIV id=imageViewerDiv></DIV>This is what I typically use to tipmy pole spear.</DIV>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </DIV>


You are killing me - this had me rolling!

Thanks for the laugh - and nice boat! :usaflag


----------



## countryjwh

i really like the paralyzer tip. took some getting used to but after getting used to it, i can get some flouonders off in a hurry. that and i love to shoot trigger with them. they FREEZE up when you pop them. mine dont have no barbs though. if you are going to shoot alot of free swimming fish then you may want the ones with barbs. i like to shoot more flounder than anything though so that is what i stick with.


----------



## narced.actor

Personally I would go with a slip-joint breakaway, i have one on my polepsear and one for the gun too. Definitely works good with the whole shoot and rack theory. . .fish can't spin the point off, yet ain't cranking your arm round either if you don't stone em'. Thats my two bits and 3 years of exp.


----------



## biggin

i usally use a rock point with wings,i like them but have found that if the wings dont go all the way through you can mess up some meat trying to get the fish off,i recently purchase a new tip, its called an arrowhead, it looks just like an arrow head with wing, i havnt go to try it out yet but as soon as the bay clear up ill be in the water and ill let you know how it works out


----------

